# New Nissan Altima 2.5 vs 3.5



## 92HB (Oct 15, 2007)

My mom is looking to buy a Nissan Altima in the next couple of days, but she are my dad are on ends of whether to go for the 2.5 I4 or the 3.5 V6. My mom likes the better gas mileage and thinks it has plenty of power for her needs, but my dad thinks the 4 cylinders overwork themselves on the highway and on hills, and this car would be used mainly around town, and 2 or 3 long drives a year through the ozarks. My mom doesn't think that the V6 is necessary for the extra money. She definately wants a sunroof, leather seats and alloy wheels, so we went and test drove the 2.5 with the SL package. She currently drives a 3.8 V6 chevy impala with 200 hp. Would the 25 hp loss on the 2.5 altima be that big of a difference in power? What are you alls views on these two engines? Thanks.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

Well the VQ(v6) is a legend of a motor. But if you dont need the extra power there is no point in paying more money. The V6 will probably last longer and also will have better resale value. The 2.5 altimas have plenty of power in my opinion


----------



## BANKSBaker (Jul 11, 2008)

I think the difference between the two Nissan Altima is its engine size... 2.5 liters four cyl. compared to a 3.5 6 cyl.. I think you should get better gas mileage in the four cylinder but there will be about a 100hp difference. :fluffy:


----------



## chromewheelz (Aug 15, 2008)

im a tech at a nissan dealer. the difference in the two is job security for me. the 2.5 4 cyl ensures i will have career for years to come. read between the lines


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

He's full of crap.
I've worked as a tech for just about all the major car brands over the last 30+ years including Nissan. They build some of the best, most reliable engines available, and the 2.5 4 cyl is included.
Now, if you want something that will get most of it's mileage at the dealers service department, buy a VW.


----------



## Maxipod (Oct 11, 2008)

Theres only 1 mpg diffrence between the 2, thats why I went with the 6, and man im glad i did. This car has got some nice pep!!!


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

i have the 2.5sl with sunroof leather and all. the 2.5 has been out for years with the sentra. it is a good engine. i love mine. 3.5 just has more power. maybe fun as more pep but if you are not in to that. then get the 2.5 i get 450 miles per tank. in the city and 660 miles per tank on the highway. so good luck.


----------



## IPasternak2004 (Dec 24, 2008)

The 2.5 l is a piece of crap. The head gaskets go all the time. There is problems with crank sensors, cam sensors, and many more. Plus these things start eating oil way before 100k. 3.5 is the best engine nissan makes. Not to much goes wrong with them. (Excl the one in 350z.)


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

IPasternak2004,
The problems you listed were for the 2002-2003 models and it applied to both engines.
All Altimas prior and after those years have had zero problems with reliability.


----------



## IPasternak2004 (Dec 24, 2008)

The prior engines were 2.4l and they were great engines. The 2.5 were bad and still are terrible engines. I work for Nissan, so i see alot of these engines go bad. Some problems were fixed but not all. 3.5 were never bad engines.


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh great.
I just bought a 2008 2.5S a few months ago.
That's O.K. though, I won't keep it much beyond 50,000 miles (the thing is too slow).
I bought it rather quickly for the wife because her 2003 Pathfinder LE was part of the Windsor Colorado Tornado carnage.
She digs the Murano at the moment so in a couple of years I'll trade off the Altima (I need to get some equity in it first).
Anyway, I also worked for Nissan but it was a few years back.
Your actually the first person I've heard say that Nissan has real troubles with one of there engines
Nissan has always had a very good track record for building very reliable engines but I guess it happens to all car manufacturers.

Laters


----------

